# My Brand Brand New Betta, Razz!!



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Got a new Betta! His name is Razz, and he is a Male VT  hope you like him!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty fish!!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks  he has a great personality. I categoriza him as Curious, Adventurous, and daring


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww he's pretty. I'm looking into getting another betta as soon as I have the money.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

categorize *


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I love his coloring! Very Pretty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

one of the prettiest colored fish i've ever seen


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I changed his name to Cosmo


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have several Cosmos here.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Really? I thought that we only had one. Not including my Cosmo


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think rockstar has a Cosmo and I thought someone else had a Cosmo.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Cute Betta!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is beautiful!!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)




----------

